# Orchestral Shredding



## WhiteNoiz (Jun 13, 2018)

You know, blood, sweat, tears and broken dreams... I mean strings.

Wasn't sure where to post it but anyway:


Spoiler



Danny Elfman - The Chase (Sleepy Hollow OST)

Two Steps From Hell - El Dorado (Skyworld)

Bob & Barn - Zarok's Lair (Medievil Resurrection OST)

Flight of the Bumblebee

Vivaldi Summer (Presto)





I'd appreciate it if you guys could post more similar stuff.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jun 14, 2018)

Spoiler



Mozart - Dies Irae

Georgy Sviridov - Overture (Time, Forward)

Shostakovich - Ball At The Palace (Hamlet)

I. Dunaevskij - March from _Circus_

Two Steps From Hell - Archangel


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jun 14, 2018)

Spoiler



Two Steps From Hell - Leaping Lucifer (The Devil Wears Nada)

Two Steps From Hell - I Smell A Rat (The Devil Wears Nada)

Two Steps From Hell - Clock Tower Parade (The Devil Wears Nada)

Two Steps From Hell - Levitating Lilimongers (The Devil Wears Nada)

James Hannigan - Wand Combat (Harry Potter 5 Game OST)


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jun 14, 2018)

Spoiler



James Hannigan - The Inquisitorial Squad (Harry Potter 5 Game OST)

James Hannigan - Dueling Club (Harry Potter 6 Game OST)

James Hannigan - Wandering Day 1 (Harry Potter 6 Game OST)

James Hannigan - Chase Draco (Harry Potter 6 Game OST)

James Hannigan - The Final Battles (Harry Potter 6 Game OST)


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jun 14, 2018)

Spoiler



James Hannigan - Bellatrix (Harry Potter 6 Game OST)

John Williams - Cornish Pixies (Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets OST)

John Williams - The Whomping Willow and The Snowball Fight (Harry Potter and Prisoner of Azkaban OST)

John Williams - Holiday Flight (Home Alone OST)

Alan Silvestri - Mouse Hunt Theme


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jun 14, 2018)

Spoiler



Two Steps From Hell - Necromantics (Volume 1)

Two Steps From Hell - Bloodlust (Volume 1)

Thomas Bergersen - That's a Wrap

Thomas Bergersen - Mojo Madness

Danny Elfman - Batman Theme (1989)


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jun 14, 2018)

Spoiler



Bill Brown - Set The Sails (Lineage II OST)

Bill Brown - Final Conflict (Lineage II OST)

Jamie Christopherson - The Enemy Warlord Appears (Lineage II OST)

Bill Brown - Final Crisis (Lineage II OST)

Jeremy Soule - Draco (Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets Game OST)


----------



## TGV (Jun 14, 2018)

Although another genre, these are also pretty good if you turn up the volume:

Elmer Bernstein's The Magnificent Seven:


Finale of Bruckner 8:


Finale of Shostakobich 5:


The last one is more "shredding" if you realize this symphony was written by Shostakovich to exonerate himself after accusations of "formalism" or some other kind of counter-revolutionary activity, which could end in a one way ticket to the Gulag archipelago, and the ending is nicknamed "The Face of Stalin".


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jun 14, 2018)

No, those will do. Don't care too much about style/period/purpose... As long as there are fast passages and runs and stuff. Have a preference towards richer/bigger orchestrations, but doesn't really matter much. Interestingly, I wouldn't call the last one "shredding", it's more like a relentless, confrontational anthem. Still...


----------



## c t (Jun 14, 2018)




----------

